

How to Always Remember People's Names - german
http://litemind.com/how-to-always-remember-peoples-names/

======
rms
This is definitely a worthwhile skill to develop. People don't like it when
you forget their names, even when they themselves admit to being bad with
names.

~~~
Alex3917
I noticed at some point in college that remembering the name of a girl you
meet at a party is the number one thing you can do to impress her. More
important than being good looking, witty, well dressed, etc.

------
Goladus
Good advice, although try to be tasteful repeating the name in conversation.
It can get irritating when somebody keeps repeating my name over and over
again to my face.

~~~
german
That's an excellent point Goladus ;)

